# Opinions on housing columbians together..



## KritterKeeper (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok i already have a b&w columbian tegu, Vega, and ive been thinking about possibly getting another one. I came across a nice gold tegu nearby and im wondering if itd be possible to house them together for a while, possibly long term/forever. Vega is 24" and the gold one is 12". I believe Vega is male but i dont know about the gold. Theyd be in a 6'x2' enclosure which im aware would not be large enough long term but its big enough for a while. 
Basically im wondering if they would need to be introduced in a certain way as to minimize aggression if there is any and is there a good chance that Vega would attack a new lizard even though hes not cage aggressive/territorial? Im hoping people who have tried this could chime in and give me a few pointers.
Im fully capable of upgrading things when needed so i dont need lectures on that. Id just like to get this gold tegu and currently theyd need to be housed together(i would still be able to QT separately though first).


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 10, 2013)

_It could go either way they may or may not get along, it might work out for a while and then one day they go at it. At the samet time they might get a long for ever. If you don't have the means to keep them separate (just in case things don't go well) as well as the extra funds need to care for another then don't get it. 

Oh,.. also if you don't plan on breeding then they should seriously be kept separate. _


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 10, 2013)

It seems the Colombians get a bit more cranky in the cage. My pair live together, but I have to watch them carefully. They can wig out and latch on to each other if given a good reason.


----------



## KritterKeeper (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok well i guess ill hold off for now =( ..We're going to be trying to sell our house here soon and i cant set up another large enclosure(if needed) until we move. Caring for both of them is not a problem, its just that 2 big cages takes up alot more room and honestly i wouldnt mind trying my hand at breeding. I knew itd be alittle risky but i guess i was just hoping it might work for now..
Thanks for the responses!


----------

